# R.I.P. Mr Guinea



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm looking after a friend's guinea pigs while they're away for half term, and just been in to check on them, only to find one of the five dead 

He's one of the older ones I think, he was in with his daughter (I think she's spayed. I've noticed him gasping and wheezing all week, and did inform the owner, who said her daughter says he's been like that for a while. Obviously this respiratory infection caught up with him and I found him. 

He looked like he'd just gone to sleep, and he can't have been gone long, his belly was still warm underneath...I can't believe I was cuddling him this time yesterday.

I've only ever found one of my pets dead, and it devastated me, I was howling with tears. I'm just about holding back over finding someone else's :frown:


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

soo sad .. 

RIP x


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

So very sad, run free little one. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry its awful when you find them isnt it. Always a worry too when your looking after someone elses pets. At least it wasnt completely out the blue and they did say he hadnt been right before they left him with you.
Still a shame though RIP Mr Guinea.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If he had been like that for a while had they not had him checked by the vets???

Am sorry hun...it is terrible finding them dead. Am sorry you've had to go through that!

RIP little man!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Niki, they probably didn't think it was anything to worry about. Sounds horrible but since the daughter has effectively lost interest (she's a couple of years younger than me if that), her mum's been sort of waiting for them to 'go' as she's been stuck looking after them. They have spent all summer outside too, so I can see how it's harder to notice than when they're in (they got moved in the week I started looking after them). Still sad, and I wish she'd asked me to take him to the vets for her, he might still be here.


----------

